# What happened to KISS Z100 and others?



## bobafart

I just finished my 3 month free trial of Sirius XM for the GM car I just purchased.

My fav channels were Z100 NY and KISS Los Angeles and FM Lite and WSIX (among a few others).

When I purchased XM Select for 1 year I no longer have access to these channels. If I knew I wouldnt get these channels I wouldnt have purchased a subscription.

Any way to get them back?


----------



## ThomasM

Your favorite channels ARE a part of the "SELECT" package. I just re-activated the XM radio in my GM car today after enjoying the free preview for the past two weeks. I checked and the channels you like (Z100, KISS, etc) come in just fine (like they did previously when I was subscribed to SELECT.

I'll bet your radio is only getting the channels in the FREE PREVIEW because it hasn't received it's "refresh" signal. Try this. Tune to channel 69 (escape). It's most definitely a part of SELECT but isn't included in the free preview (which ends today June 3rd by the way). If you get Escape but not Z100, KISS, etc. something is wrong and I'd complain. If you DON'T get Escape, turn your radio on and tune it to channel 1 (the barker channel). Then go to your computer and enter http://www.siriusxm.com/refresh. Enter your radio ID and click the REFRESH button. It takes about 5 minutes for them to send the signal so DON'T TOUCH THE RADIO for that time.


----------



## bobafart

Thank you THomasM

I already tried to refresh the signal. Still no change.

My credit card was charged.

I have to go to channel 0 to refresh it rather than channel 1. Does that make a difference?

For me channel 1 is a free preview channel advertising sirious xm

I have a pretty heavy duty receiver as well... it is pretty next gen


----------



## bobafart

I emailed SiriousXM customer care and after 24 hours of waiting then directed me to call the 1800 number.

I am now on hold ... what a joke.

Looks like this issue is too complex to answer via email?


----------



## bobafart

30 minute wait.. I finally got through.. I was connected with the most apathetic customer service rep.

I tried explaining to her that my XM Select does not include these channels:
Z100
KIIS Los Angeles
Lite FM
WSIX

She told me that XM doesnt get them and that I need to talk to Sirious. So after waiting on hold for 30 more minutes with Sirious, Sirious is telling me that I have an XM radio (even though it says "Sirious XM" on it) and that they can't do anything for me.

Any advice?????? I want these 4 channels.


----------



## ThomasM

bobafart said:


> 30 minute wait.. I finally got through.. I was connected with the most apathetic customer service rep.
> 
> I tried explaining to her that my XM Select does not include these channels:
> Z100
> KIIS Los Angeles
> Lite FM
> WSIX
> 
> She told me that XM doesnt get them and that I need to talk to Sirious. So after waiting on hold for 30 more minutes with Sirious, Sirious is telling me that I have an XM radio (even though it says "Sirious XM" on it) and that they can't do anything for me.
> 
> Any advice?????? I want these 4 channels.


You say you have to tune to channel ZERO to get the advertising blab? I'll bet you actually have a Sirius radio!!

But you said you USED to get those channels. To my knowledge, they are ONLY available on XM because that is who Clear Channel has a contract with-not Sirius even though they are merged.

It might have something to do with your radio. All of my radios are "ancient" including the one in my 2006 GM car. I have ALWAYS received the "clear channel" stations which you like. These channels are programmed by Clear Channel (or the superstations they own) and contain commercials. They also have a much higher bandwidth and sound a lot better then the XM channels per their contract.

I honestly don't know what else to suggest (rare for me). It's apparent that the CSR's at SiriusXM are only interested in signing up new customers and collecting commissions. One tip however. SiriusXM has a policy that you can CANCEL ANYTIME and receive a refund if you aren't happy. Perhaps you should try this since you (obviously) aren't happy.

Sorry I couldn't suggest anything else. :shrug:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Those are XM-only channels, and not available on Sirius. 

Maybe write a message to them through their website?

(XM/SIRI CSRs are the worst I've ever dealt with)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

PS - Try over at www.xmfan.com - they may have better solutions for you there.


----------

